# "throughout"



## Yankee (Jul 19, 2010)

Is there a place in the codes somewhere that explains to lay-persons that the word "throughout" , , as in, , "a sprinkler system installed throughout" means

_every_

 part of the building, including areas such a bathrooms?


----------



## cda (Jul 19, 2010)

2007 nfpa 13

4.1 Level of Protection.

A building, where protected by an automatic sprinkler system installation, shall be provided with sprinklers in all areas except where specific sections of this standard permit the omission of sprinklers.

you have to look at the ommissions, to include IFC if you are under it


----------



## Yankee (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks, nfpa yes, but no IFC


----------



## peach (Jul 19, 2010)

residential bathrooms < 55 sf are usually exempt.  (NFPA 13R)


----------



## Yankee (Jul 19, 2010)

peach said:
			
		

> residential bathrooms < 55 sf are usually exempt.  (NFPA 13R)


My mistake -- it isn't a residential bathroom, but a new barrier free bathroom in a A4 (new footprint)


----------



## High Desert (Jul 19, 2010)

NFPA 13 requires them in restrooms.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 20, 2010)

Yankee: The IBC & IFC tell you when. The NFPA tells you how and where!


----------



## Yankee (Jul 20, 2010)

NFPA 13 has exceptions for restroom of certain sizes but all of the exceptions I see are in dwelling units of one type or another, pretty much the concensus here - thanks -

Guess I'm good to go with requiring the sprinkler "throughout" this bathroom addition.


----------



## JBI (Jul 20, 2010)

Agree. (which apparently is 'too short' of a message... whatsupwiththat?)


----------

